
Parallel Programming: Some Fundamental Concepts 		 - jaydub
http://www.hpcwire.com/features/Parallel-Programming-Some-Fundamental-Concepts-45492432.html?viewAll=y
======
alain94040
Not worth the read if you have ever heard of parallel programming before. The
article is very long and introduces very few concepts and stays superficial.

If you are a coder, you'll be disappointed because there is no meat.

------
danbmil99
This article is crap. It implies that parallel programming is by definition
multi-threaded programming using shared memory. He doesn't say anything about
cluster computing, threads vs. processes, message passing, queues, etc. Not
worth reading

